# she got one !!



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

no doubt..........Congrats to her!


----------



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats to her. how did she handle the field dressing? If that was not an issue she will be hooked forever. g


----------



## grmaphia (Apr 10, 2005)

Congrats on the bear!


----------

